# My  PM 835 has arrived



## chiroone (Feb 12, 2018)

Has title suggests my PM 835 arrived today.

Nicole shipped it out Friday, with the idea that it would hit me here in Florida on Wednesday and then I could delay the delivery until Friday. But for some strange reason, it hit Florida on Sunday, and they delivered it today.

I wasn’t really ready, but fortunately my wife was home and the delivery driver took pity upon her and place it in the garage for me.

It was in a huge crate that  looked like it could hold a family of four with even some  room left for .furniture.   The crate was so well put together, it took me quite some time with the shorts sledge in a crowbar even to take it apart.

Upon breaking it apart, my eyes were greeted by this beautiful huge machine. It is much bigger than I suspected it would be and I think it’s going to be a real challenge to get it off the pallet which appears quite built up

It appears to be a very well put together machine, what I can tell, finish seems pretty good on it .  However, the lower part of the casting of the base has some rather rough holes in it that I think are for putting steel rods in and using a forklift to move it. Other than that , it is a beauty.

I’ve attached a few pics for everyone to see. It looks like it’s covered with a fair amount of grease and I think it’s going to take some work with some rags and some WD-40 to clean it up. More pictures are coming


----------



## chiroone (Feb 12, 2018)

More pictures


----------



## chiroone (Feb 12, 2018)

Now the real fun begins. I have to get it off of this pallet and placed on the floor. Best I can tell, I think I’m going to have to use an engine hoist and some straps . Although it has an eyelet on top of the head, I don’t think that would be effective as I see the thing swinging around like a pendulum and when you have 3/4 of a ton doing that it could be a little dangerous


----------



## middle.road (Feb 12, 2018)

A couple of friends to help. One to steady it, the other to pull out the pallet while you're on the hoist slowly releasing pressure.
Is that epoxy covering on the concrete under the pallet?    Whatever it is - looks good!


----------



## SSage (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like a challenge. I use two tall high lift 2 ton rated shop cranes with the booms stretched out in the half ton position to lift my lathe with cast stands. Maybe do something similar, lift with two engine lifts at the same time. I need to build a small portable gantry some day with a good strong chain hoist.


----------



## external power (Feb 13, 2018)

Good truck driver, Good wife and awesome garage floor.  
Nice mill!!!


----------



## stioc (Feb 13, 2018)

Just tie the pallet to your bumper hitch and floor it...kinda like swiping the table cloth from under the dinnerware, if you're quick you can do it! 

Congrats on the mill, what did you have before this one?


----------



## chiroone (Feb 13, 2018)

Stioc, before this, The only thing  I had before this even remotely resembling a mill was an old craftsman drill press. So other than high school, and I think Nixon was still in the White House when that happened, if this gives you an idea on time frame , this will be the first time I operated a mill in quite awhile

Oh and I really didn’t plan on going this big, I think I was gonna start with the grizzly G0750, then of course I saw how much better precision Matthews was so I figured a few bucks and then just get the the  PM25, and   And I figured why not  the PM30, and  pm 727, and then why not  the PM833 and   Then I figured I better stop before I ended up getting a bed mill and there we are at getting the 835


----------



## stioc (Feb 14, 2018)

Chiroone, that's awesome. I like your style- go big or go home! It's a really nice mill, can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 14, 2018)

very nice, congrats! Get a 2 ton engine hoist, move the table all the way to the column, and get a 1000lb dolly from HF. The mill will tip forward when you lift it and the hoist will struggle at that height, so you won't be able to lift it very high. You'll also have to cut away the pallet to allow the hoist far enough forward to pick it up. Get it up just high enough to move the pallet out, then swap in the dolly. Lower it onto the dolly but still keep some tension in the straps with the hoist. Then wheel it to its final resting place, lift it enough to get the dolly out and then lower it to the floor.

Another option if you're tall is to get (or make) a metal wheeled sub stand, put it on that and then use feet and jacking screws to lift the wheels off the ground once you're done.

Like:


----------



## Rich V (Feb 15, 2018)

Good choice OP. I have an earlier version PM835, no holes or shim feet just a simple base.
To get mine off the skid I built an overhead lift from 4x4 wood legs with two 2x8 cross members. A block & tackle did the lifting.
Bring the knee full down and against the body of the mill. Lift from the eye bolt and adjust the head ram to get it to the balance point.
I did this by myself and had no problems getting it squared away. An engine lift will be iffy since you need a lot of height & reach to get to the eye. Lifting it from any point below the head ram may be a problem do to center of gravity being on the high side.

Best of luck. You need to buy a LOT of goodies to make it 100% ready for action, ask here and we'll gladly suggest how to spend your $$$.


----------



## chiroone (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok, so In thought about how to get the beast off the pallet and took upon the idea of using a Harbor Freight 2 ton presses. Of course the pallet is too long to get close enough to grab it.  So I  have built some spports out of the scrap from the packing crate and some pieces of the pallet  and rammed them under the mill and I am start to cut down the pallet.  I will cut the rest of it tomorrow and then hoist it up and hope for the best.

I will take pictures to show what I have done to help any one else with the same problem.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 18, 2018)

I had to sawzall the pallet away in chunks to get my 2T hoist around my 935. The pallet got a little shaky, but I managed to pull it off (pun intended).


----------



## chiroone (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, I finally got the PM 835 off the palate. It took me all weekend and I have scratches from one side of me to the other,  but it's mounted and ready to go.

 I had to cut down of the pallet to be able to get the Harbor freight hoist close enough. And then of course when I hoisted up the mill it tilted so far backward at the base that it kept hitting the legs of the hoist and I couldn't lower it. 

So my wife took upon the idea of putting a lifting straps through the 2 holes in the base and then we connected it to a come along and hooked th other end to my truck.  I cranked until it was level and then released the hydraulic Jack on the hoist, which by the way lurched forward rapidly, fortunately no harm done it's on the floor and ready to go.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats!  Sounds pretty daunting!


----------



## tjr6257 (Feb 22, 2018)

I've got one coming in a week, hope it fits in my spot! What is that piece of casting at the back of the ram? Looks kinda roundish.


----------



## chiroone (Feb 22, 2018)

I have no idea what that round thing sticking out of the back of the machine is. I took a look at it, and the internal bore of it is extremely roughly casted and it looks like they tried to smooth it over with some bondo. There is no possible way it could be used for any possible bearing surfaces and I have not a clue what it’s for


----------



## navav2002 (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks sorta like a cup holder??


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 22, 2018)

chiroone said:


> I have no idea what that round thing sticking out of the back of the machine is. I took a look at it, and the internal bore of it is extremely roughly casted and it looks like they tried to smooth it over with some bondo. There is no possible way it could be used for any possible bearing surfaces and I have not a clue what it’s for


Routing for the power cord?


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 23, 2018)

If you are speaking of the mounting ring at the back end of the ram, it is used on Bridgeports for mounting a slotting attachment or a cherrying attachment.


----------



## chiroone (Feb 24, 2018)

For the PM 835, I think it is just a vestigial piece as the ram cannot be turned 180° as far as I can tell. I think the Chinese are known for making complete
 “ perfect” reproductions of American and European items without much thought as to what the  structures are for


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 25, 2018)

The specs don’t mention single-shot oiling, but it looks like there’s an oiler on the lower left side of the machine?


----------



## chiroone (Feb 25, 2018)

The PM 835 has a single shot oiler and it works great, one or two pumps and that is it!


----------

